# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Do you have a dream sign?

## Silent_Lucidity

Mine is the video game "Doom". That appears a lot in my dreams.

----------


## mylucidworld

I have a few. Old school, old house and old friends are a few of them.

I think i notice a theme.

----------


## Oros

Mine is a elevator and my grandpas and mandmas old house. XD

----------


## soadfreak2121

I've noticed from my journals, a lot of the time when I think I might be dreaming and then do I check I was  just looking out a window o.O

----------


## rookybeats

I hope I have one, since I'm trying a DILD as soon as possible!

----------


## Rogue

I'm not sure if I have one... I have seen/expierienced levitations and moon jumping though.

May'be that's my dreamsign?

----------


## Silent_Lucidity

I just read eight months worth of dreams in my dream journal, and I did take notice of common things occurring:

*Violence
*Computer games
*Vehicles
*School
*My mom
*Friends of mine

----------


## mylucidworld

I have been imagining being lucid in my old school alot today so i am pretty sure i will dream of it and become lucid.

----------


## Folqueraine

Mines are locations: the beach, walking along railtracks, or churches (and the occasional ghost or magic I associate with churches)

----------


## Lucid Princess

Two of my friends Emily & Jade appear alot, and so does my school.
Lately i've been in the right classroom wrong seat
xx.

----------


## HappyDaze

one of the first chicks i ever really liked appears often.......or that just might be my sleepwalking habits...all in all i am still sleeping, right?

----------


## jmp

No.  :Sad:

----------


## hankwheels

Does being at work count as a dream sign? My dreams seem to be extremely varied, and dreaming about work seems to be my only common theme. It's hard to do a reality check while dreaming about work because I'm there in real life sooo much!! :Bang head:  I have been doing lots of reality checks at work but I'll still need to be very very lucky in order to do one in a dream. My mind seems to work much differently in dreams than in real life.

I think a big dream sign for me is things always transforming! Last night I had a dream I was getting food for my hamsters, and the Pet Store ownder took me to an aquarium full of snails.. but in the next scene they were green iguanas swimming in a tank full of water.. and then in the next scene they were BLACK iguanas. Everything seemed normal to me in my dream. I WISH I WOULD HAVE DONE A REALITY CHECK!!

----------


## vinn

mine is usally alot running away from somone with a gun or a drive by shooting but if not a semi violent dream its usally for me a friend or a familly member

----------


## awoke

Guns. being shot/shot at, shooting people myself etc...
I'm pretty sure it's there becasue I've had some pretty scary experiances with guns, and i think they left their mark on my subcouncious.

----------


## Adam

The odd couple, moons (I always get more than one) my old neighbourhood, my ex, friends and stuff.

----------


## Woozie

One of the most recurring dream signs of late has been a close friend of mine. When I went through my journal earlier I noticed that she is starring in atleast one of my dreams every night. 

I just wish I could figure out a way to actually recognize her as a dream sign... How do you go about that anyway? Recognizing dream signs as dream signs...

----------


## CrimsonWolf

Mine seems to be any references to a Video Game, i'm only just discovering it though.

----------


## Apfelpfankuchen

old friends and memories are deffinetly one, or just being somewhere you know that you shouldn't be or never actually visit. Also, sometimes I see animals that have passed away and then I know i'm dreaming. Then i pass through peacefully into another exhilirating (sp) lucid dream  ::roll::

----------


## Abra

Fish defects are the most obvious dream sign for me. I am lucid before I even reality check to confirm it!

----------


## unseen wombat

For a while I thought mine might be hot babes, I had a couple nights in a row with dreams of hot girls, but since I took note of it, they haven't been in there anymore.  ::cry:: 

It would have been good too, because whenever I see a hot girl IRL, I always take notice. It was easy to remember to do reality checks.

----------


## PNG_pyro

I don't think so...only one phrase seems to relate to all my dreams: "Exremely weird". Like, random beyond all belief. they don't relate to each other or normal life in any way. The closest I've gotten, though, is I've become lucid twice from seeing a motorcycle fly.

----------


## seeker28

Two of my most frequent DS are being in a high school, and a group of DCs I call "the high school DCs" because they are people in waking life from my years as a high school student.

----------


## AURON

snakes, dogs, motorcycles, car crashes, oh yeah...and being spider-man.

----------


## gthom

Here's a sort of new one I've started having:

Being in a dirty restroom/lockerroom, often without shoes on.  I think I've read before that this is somewhat common.

----------


## Silent_Lucidity

I didn't notice the stickied dream sign thread when made this thread.  ::?:

----------


## Oros

got new. massive amout of things.  and drugs to, don't use them in real life.

----------


## BlueOrigami

A lot of the time my dreams are so logical that it is hard to convince myself that I am dreaming.  Like the one where I was a girl who stumbled into a house and was accused of stealing magical items from them.  The events that followed were completely realistic (in a sense) and stayed within logical boundaries.

But there is one thing that stands out prominently in all of the dreams that I do recognise, and that is the katana my fiance gave to me.  It is in almost every dream I have that includes a battle sequence.  X3

----------


## Jamoca

I'm just realizing that school appears almost every night in my dream.

----------


## shotbirds

I do seem to be more assertive in my dream, more willing to cause trouble...but other than that i'm not sure.

----------


## Niddiboy

My mum and dad are my dreamsigns... im certain of that, kinda hard to do RC's all the time when im at home though.. can be a pain in the ass :SxD

----------


## SAF

> I just wish I could figure out a way to actually recognize her as a dream sign... How do you go about that anyway? Recognizing dream signs as dream signs...



I would guess do an RC whenever you see that person in real life so you get into the habit and when you see her in the dream you will relize your dreaming.

I somehow got into the habit of doing RCs whenever I see a car with a headlight out, so if i see one of those in a dream i will probably become lucid.

----------


## cougarelite

My most common dream sign up to now has been my current school, and my old school.

----------


## omgitzjen13

bees, cars, my ex, and my current boyfriend.
one thing that launches me into lucidity is if i expect something to happen, and it does. for example, last night i dreamt that i was with some guy (i made him up) and the conversation was getting a bit awkward...i then thougth to myself "he is going to ask me to leave now..." and he said "jen, can you leave, please?" and then i realized it was a dream. so whenever i expect something to happen and it does, i do a RC.

----------


## kiwi_sodapop

I think I got really lucky with my dream sign. =]

Kevin, a boy I desperately adore [luckily, who feels the way I do xD] is in nearly every dream I remember. So I guess I can literally call him 'the boy of my dreams'. :]

----------


## Valmancer

I have a few candidates: being in a fair centre, on a camp or the number 5
The first two might be because I just was in both (confirmation camp and a roleplaying convention) and haven't kept a journal for that long. But the number 5 is more interesting... I've seen it in three different dreams now: as part of a code, phone number and a hotel room number. I can't remember any other recurring numbers in my dreams. I'm not sure how to use that one to become lucid though...

----------


## Elucive

I think the ultimate dream sign, is the dream itself. Once you really start getting used to DILDS, you'll sorta get a feel for how dreams feel in general, and that should be enough to get you lucid. I rarely write in my dream journal, and rarely perform rc's but I have DILDs a few times a week.

----------

